# Qual'e



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2019)

Il vostro aperitivo preferito?


----------



## abebe (13 Dicembre 2019)

Quello senza l'apostrofo


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2019)

White Russian


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2019)

Prosecco.
Cocktail Long Island o Negroni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

L’aperitivo mi suscita sempre imbarazzo, non so cosa scegliere.
Alterno succo di pomodoro e vino rosso, dipende dagli stuzzichini, se sono ini il succo, se sono più consistenti il vino.


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2019)

Ci stai invitando tutti ad un eppiauar?


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2019)

non sarebbe una cattiva idea


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2019)

Un banalissimo Aperol con zucchero sul bordo ed arancia immersa....


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’aperitivo mi suscita sempre imbarazzo, non so cosa scegliere.
> Alterno succo di pomodoro e vino rosso, dipende dagli stuzzichini, se sono ini il succo, se sono più consistenti il vino.


ma non eri astemia?!?!?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2019)

Mojito anche a gennaio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma non eri astemia?!?!?


Non so dove fai l’aperitivo tu. Dove sono andata io riempiono mezzo calice, né bevo metà, se mi impegno.


----------



## bettypage (13 Dicembre 2019)

Hugo


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Quello senza l'apostrofo


E come si chiama?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> White Russian


Ingredienti?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Prosecco.
> Cocktail Long Island o Negroni.


Il prosecco piace tanto anche a me.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 8499


Buonissimo lo spritz, sai che alcuni lo fanno anche col Campari? A me però non piace.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Hugo


Ingredienti?


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ingredienti?


L'Hugo non dispiace nemmeno me. Prosecco, sciroppo di melissa, soda e foglioline di menta.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'Hugo non dispiace nemmeno me. Prosecco, sciroppo di melissa, soda e foglioline di menta.


GRazie Vera, la prossima volta anziché il solito spritz lo proverò.


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ingredienti?











						Ricetta White Russian: come farlo perfetto! - Caffè Portofino
					

Oggi vi daremo la ricetta e tutti i consigli utili per preparare il perfetetto White Russian: variante più dolce e colorata del classico "Black"!



					caffeportofino.it


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E come si chiama?


se il bacio è l'apostrofo rosa tra le parole t'amo qual è mantiene le distanze


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2019)

Ah ho capito adesso che mi è stato corretto qual è senza l'apostrofo.
Stavo gughelando un aperitivo chiamato apostrofo.


----------



## bettypage (18 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> GRazie Vera, la prossima volta anziché il solito spritz lo proverò.


Molto fresco. Per serate più strong negroni, anche negroni sbagliato o long island


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Molto fresco. Per serate più strong negroni, anche negroni sbagliato o long island


Negroni sbagliato in che zenz?


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Negroni sbagliato in che zenz?


É un cocktail

spumante anziché gin


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2019)

Grazie.
Siete troppo avanti!


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Siete troppo avanti!


Ma non avevi fatto 21 anni negli alcolisti anonimi?


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non avevi fatto 21 anni negli alcolisti anonimi?


Documentati.
Non ci si va solo da alcolisti.
Ma anche da figli.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Documentati.
> Non ci si va solo da alcolisti.
> Ma anche da figli.


Bisognerebbe imparare a stare lontano dall’alcol.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe imparare a stare lontano dall’alcol.


Purtroppo Brunetta, non è un vizio come tutti lo chiamano, ma una patologia è quindi va curata.
C'è molta ignoranza e omertà in Italia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Purtroppo Brunetta, non è un vizio come tutti lo chiamano, ma una patologia è quindi va curata.
> C'è molta ignoranza e omertà in Italia.


Appunto. È una patologia anche perché vi è una predisposizione fisica a sviluppare dipendenza.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2019)

Anch'io ho una patologia fisica a sviluppare una dipendenza.....dalla fica!


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anch'io ho una patologia fisica a sviluppare una dipendenza.....dalla fica!


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe imparare a stare lontano dall’alcol.


Dipende. C’è un sacco di gente che ha un buon rapporto con l’alcol.
Come hai ben detto, dipende se sei predisposto. Se non lo sei non serve evitarlo come fosse veleno.
Ma sei invece hai problemi di dipendenza il discorso ovviamente cambia completamente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Dipende. C’è un sacco di gente che ha un buon rapporto con l’alcol.
> Come hai ben detto, dipende se sei predisposto. Se non lo sei non serve evitarlo come fosse veleno.
> Ma sei invece hai problemi di dipendenza il discorso ovviamente cambia completamente


Se uno frequenta alcolisti anonimi anche per un parente, problemi ne.
In ogni caso una quantità minima di alcol può essere *tollerata*, ma comunque bene non fa.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anch'io ho una patologia fisica a sviluppare una dipendenza.....dalla fica!


per chi ha una reale dipendenza dal sesso la faccenda non è poi così divertente


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni caso una quantità minima di alcol può essere *tollerata*, ma comunque bene non fa


Lo stesso vale per quasi tutto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Lo stesso vale per quasi tutto


No.
L’alcol è diverso.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> per chi ha una reale dipendenza dal sesso la faccenda non è poi così divertente


Io ho detto fica, non sesso.
Sesso puoi farlo con chiunque, pure con un cane o da solo.


----------

